
'Artificial Intelligence' Gains Fans Among Investors.com - bengebre
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703834604575365310813948080.html?mod=WSJ_hpp_MIDDLENexttoWhatsNewsTop
======
joshu
I'm not really sure what the difference between "Artificial Intelligence" is
and what people have been doing.

It's not like the system is discovering new factors or whatever.

